# My GLI on Bags - First pics



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

sorry about the crap pictures i linked them from my Blackberry.(put up some quick ones now)
been lurking on here for a minute, never really posted anything but i wanted to show you guys my first bagged car, after years of coilovers.
set up
AirLift LifeStyle "New Kit"
AirLift EasyStreet Digital controls
2 400's
1/4" lines
notched pass side axle

thanks to my boy......








comments are always welcome
bb photo's
















messing with the flash








figured it out
















































drive psi's








ride height








all up








down












_Modified by DRVRFWND at 7:14 PM 10-8-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: My GLI on Bags - First pics (DRVRFWND)*

A8L monoblocks are always a win. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Looks great.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks great
4mo > GLI lip


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

looks good! love the wheels.


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Minus the wheels, it's nice!


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (DubuTeaEff)*

looks good!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Hey Vic, Sorry I've been MIA on texts, as I told you I'm house sitting at the "estate"







, are you coming to Mikey (WALDO)'s end of season party on Saturday? I wanna swap wheels for one hot second sometime, but if you ever sell those mono's I'm first on the list unless I snag these Equips







.
But srsly, Manolo and I will be at the estate tomorrow doing not much but drinking, if you and Rach wanna come by for a drink and a swap of wheels shoot me a text, I have class DTToronto from 1-2 then home, lil' bro and I will be having a sort of "beer" tasting...
Oh **** back OT. I gotta talk to you about those strut bushings... Let me just tell you I am NOT impressed... I'm not gonna flame online just yet but **** this ****... Gimme a call tomorrow after 2. Kevin does good work!
P.S: Sorry on the 5 hour late response! LMFAO!!


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

nobody noticed my fleetwood


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DRVRFWND)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DRVRFWND* »_nobody noticed my fleetwood

Vic, post pics of the bigbody! Or your other VW, I cant be sure if Iv ever seen it.
I will post a couple pics later.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Looks great Vic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Where'd the MAEs go?


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice! I am glad to the the new Airlift stuff in action! How do they ride? 
Did you cut the tab on the bottom for extra lowness?


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Kevin I missed your call at 9AM... I was sleeping! I tried calling you back but no one picks up. Call me back when you get a chance!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Kevin I missed your call at 9AM... I was sleeping! I tried calling you back but no one picks up. Call me back when you get a chance!









OK










_Modified by [email protected] at 2:44 PM 10-9-2009_


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (fishmando)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_Nice! I am glad to the the new Airlift stuff in action! How do they ride? 
Did you cut the tab on the bottom for extra lowness?

the tab is cut for extra lowness, and they ride extremely nice.
if your going to be cutting the tab, make sure you notch your pass side axle. 
ride is very nice on them.


_Modified by DRVRFWND at 6:59 AM 1-7-2010_


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Got'cha Kevin.








I'll swing by next week after turkey day to hammer out some details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

Vic, what year is your car?


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Vic, what year is your car?









2004 is the model year.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (DRVRFWND)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DRVRFWND* »_
the tab is cut for extra lowness, and they ride extremely nice.
if your going to be cutting the tab, make sure you notch your drivers side axle. 
ride is very nice on them.

Looks like they have a lot of lift! I will be cutting the tab an notching when they go on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

those wheels are so suited to lowness that only air can provide!! 
Very Nice!


----------



## soulchild (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks good!

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Vic, post pics of the bigbody! Or your other VW, I cant be sure if Iv ever seen it.


You can't see unicorns....


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (soulchild)*

One last question, do you like the ride quality?


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (fishmando)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_One last question, do you like the ride quality? 

well that's a tough question, because this is the first car i have that has been bagged
they seem to ride well, i would like to be in a "bagyard" or "masontech" kitted car to compare.
till then,
they ride good
Vic.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*








this car


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

Looks perfect.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (doqFastlane)*

I dig it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

Vic, love this car man always have....you were low as is with coils but im sure with all the cops around this is a better solution, not to mention the ****ty roads....

Any plans for mk3??

Keep it up, beautiful work as always!
Faisal


----------



## GTI451 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (V.R.6.i.c.k)*

Lookin good Vic! I gotta get up to Toronto and get a ride already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (GTI451)*

awesome


----------



## yukonone (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks soooooooooooooooooooooo good. stance is perfect. good work. love the copper hardline too, wish i knew how to do that.


----------



## yukonone (Oct 1, 2009)

what size tires are you running?


----------



## partingvw (Oct 29, 2009)

amazing setup. love the up high shot. so high in the rear. nice.
you messaged me about air ride stuff im having trouble responding please contact me via [email protected] sorry for inconviences.


_Modified by partingvw at 7:41 PM 12-23-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (partingvw)*








Happy Holidays Vic!


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (harley06)*

looks good i like... i would get a little more stretch and poke http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yukonone (Oct 1, 2009)

tire sizee?


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

looks so clean ! those A8's are some of the best wheels imho


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (yukonone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yukonone* »_tire sizee?

215.35.18


----------

